
Do You Use an iPad? - thunga
I have seen kids using it for educational apps. As a working professional, do you use an iPad? What are your usecases?
======
mark_l_watson
The smaller iPad Pro is my main driver, except for doing deep learning
experiments (I use a System76 GPU laptop) and some writing on a MacBook.

On my iPad Pro: all web browsing, watching movies, research, notes, some
writing (markdown using leanpub, and Word runs well). I use the Apple keyboard
about 20% of the time.

In a pinch when traveling, multiple SSH shells to a server allow some dev
work, but I don’t do that often.

In other words, if I am not coding, then I use my iPad.

EDIT: on our last long vacation (cruise) I found the iMovie on the iPad was
fine for editing my vacation videos. I used to use Final Cut 7 on a MacBook
Pro for video editing, but stopped years ago. I found the iPad to be fairly
capable. Also, I have a large USB-C monitor for my MacBook, and that works
very well with the iPad, and some applications do a good job using two
screens.

------
gregjor
I have an iPad Pro 11” I use for all kinds of things every day: email, reading
news and books, watching movies and videos, Google Docs. I can code on it with
Blink (terminal with ssh and mosh), Working Copy, CodeHub, Textastic, and
Dash. I work on remote servers over ssh, iPad works great for that with a
small Logitech keyboard.

Clunky text selection and no dev tools in iPad Safari prevent me using it
exclusively. For work I most often use a Pixel Slate tablet with keyboard.
Larger screen, better keyboard, and real desktop Chrome, plus a trackpad (or
mouse if you want) make it a better developer system for me than the iPad Pro.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I use mine to read PDFs. Ipads seem to be the best tool for reading them.
Trying to read PDFs on Kindles is next to impossible due to the device's size
and general interface. Laptops are heavy and awkward if you want to be mobile
and phones are too small. But Ipads are just the right size to carry around
and the touch interface makes it easy to resize and move forward as you read.
Are there better devices for reading PDFs? I've yet to find one.

Other than that I've yet to find a practical use for it. Most of the stuff it
can do is nice but it's done better on other devices.

------
CyberFonic
Used to use my iPad with PlainText for taking notes; SimpleMind for mind
mapping; KeyNote for presentations and of course Chrome for web browsing.

Since I can no longer upgrade the software due to Apple's forced obsolescence,
I have relegated the iPad, in a Logitech holder, to being the home automation
console and using a Lenovo tablet for business purposes. But for the most part
I prefer to use a ChromeBook when not in the office. I find the ChromeBook to
be far more practical than the iPad ever was.

------
auslegung
No, and as a software developer I see no use case for myself. Want a second
screen? Buy one. Want a very portable work machine? MacBook Air. Want to take
notes? Use pen and paper out that MacBook Air. Want to read tech docs? Ereader
or MacBook Air.

It lacks a keyboard and is too large for any of my use cases.

------
ngcc_hk
I have three and some holder so I can check out books and reference. You may
argue why not bigger screen. Seems different. I have two e-ink one. Better to
look at but sync is hard even with drop box. You just use iCloud folder.

------
shams93
I use the new iPad mini along with cubasis 3 as my main DAW for music
production and also my main video editor.

